# Shrimp molt with egg in them



## MagicalAlpha (Aug 5, 2011)

Also my tank temperature is set to 73-74 degree now.


----------



## anh (Jul 20, 2009)

eggs can he hatch artificially, i would carefuly remove the eggs and put it in a egg tumbler. What i do is i put it in a brine shrimp net and hang it on the outlet of the filter after about 2 weeks they hatch.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

If you want a little challenge than go for the artificial hatching as anh mentioned. Or... you can just leave them be. I'm sure that mom will be berried again within a month!


----------



## MagicalAlpha (Aug 5, 2011)

hm...can I just leave them with the molt? lol


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

If you do want to hatch them artificially I would remove the molt. Not sure if it can rot or not but you don't want to take a chance, leaving it in for a month.


----------



## MagicalAlpha (Aug 5, 2011)

ok took them out and let's hope they hatch


----------



## Jorge_Burrito (Nov 10, 2010)

It is not a particularly good sign, if a shrimp molts while berried it will almost always drop the eggs. If this was the first time she was berried it may be she was just a noob at breeding and just needed some experience, as long as you don't see a pattern of this develop it is nothing to freak out about. Typical berried length is about a month. Eggs that are not with their mothers require constant flow of water to keep from fungus developing and killing the eggs.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Bleh I know we're playing God with the aquarium hobby in the first place, but I would just leave this one alone. Unless you're breeding them in hopes to sell for money, then I wouldn't worry about it. Just let it happen - if the eggs don't make it, then future ones might in a future cycle. At least I like to just let things happen - I set up the tank, help with pruning the plants, change the water, but whatever the fish and shrimp do in there is up to them heh


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't know about OEBT's, but I know regular/wild tigers like cooler water than that even.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

MagicalAlpha said:


> ok took them out and let's hope they hatch


Where did you put them? Shrimp, fish and snails will all munch on the eggs if they can get to them... Caridina caviar!


----------



## KC1 (Sep 14, 2010)

i had a cbs carry her eggs full term had a bunch of babies and still had 4 eggs left maybe they weren't fertilized i don't know but she carried them for like another 4 days then molted and they were stuck on the molt i just let the other shrimp have them. i was pretty sure they werent gonna hatch. Maybe you have babies and these were left over?

Here's the pic.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

If the shrimp is carrying the eggs, then the eggs are already fertilized. They won't drop down from the ovaries until fertilization occurs! Seems like she was planning on dropping the eggs already then. I haven't seen (not that I would see it except for the 2-3hours I watch the tank) any berried mom's molt that hold their eggs.


----------

